# Aluminium



## Gold (Jun 15, 2008)

PS: Sorry for the large scale pics, but they illustrate the point.

I'm wondering if someone can give me some advice on aluminum.

This Alfa Spider has aluminum parts that are identical to the one on the Lambo and the 360 spider Ferrari.










As you can see in the upper left of that pic, the aluminum is stained somewhat and not shiny.

Now using Swissvax and Meguiar's metal polishes causes an unnatural shine and "darkening" of the aluminium. You know what I mean, where it appears slightly more shiny but also darker. You'll know because the cloth rag will turn a deep black colour where you've used to polish it.

What is the procedure for obtaining a shiny white, clean aluminium?

Like on these after and before's?





































Some have advised Blue-b-gone by Smartwax, others have advised Alu-Bright by Raceglaze a very chemical aluminium corrosion remover that is bound to work (any one here tried it?).

Do you have any advice to get aluminium looking like that?


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Any answers with this, my clio has loads of the stuff lol


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

I would like to hear the answer for this aswell!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Having just started to read the thread I immediately thought 'Alubright' and would back up the suggestion made as this product will do the job.

But please note that we cannot ship it overseas, so even if you order and we send it, at your risk, its very unlikely to arrive.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> Having just started to read the thread I immediately thought 'Alubright' and would back up the suggestion made as this product will do the job.
> 
> But please note that we cannot ship it overseas, so even if you order and we send it, at your risk, its very unlikely to arrive.


will ths remove polishing lines from alluminium to as my mate has some parts he had polished but they have light swirl lines in them ??????


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

Autosol have recently launched a new product called "Anodized Aluminium Polish".










I happen to have bought some last week and used it this weekend on my Alfa 156 V6 engine. The exact part as shown in the pic above (throttle body and plenum).

I know exactly what you mean about polishing too hard with conventional polish as it causes a very unsightly stain. The idea is to try and restore the look to "as new".

I am more than happy with the result as you can see in the accompanying pics below:


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks great springbok, does the Autsol polish protect the metal from re-oxidising?

Ohh yeah, found (don't ask how I forgot lol) some raceglaze alu-bright, tried it, great product, anybody tried the jet-laq from raceglaze and have any photos (have seen some of densilpc's v8)

Thanks for replies


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

I sanded my intlet pleneum and rocker cover down slightly (Alfa V6 :argie with 600 grit paper and it really improved the finish. I'm going to mirror polish it now though


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

Trophy#185 said:


> Looks great springbok, does the Autsol polish protect the metal from re-oxidising?
> 
> Ohh yeah, found (don't ask how I forgot lol) some raceglaze alu-bright, tried it, great product, anybody tried the jet-laq from raceglaze and have any photos (have seen some of densilpc's v8)
> 
> Thanks for replies


Yes, according to the blurb on the box it does protect. I will monitor it for a month or so and see if there is any deterioration in the shine. It has a perfectly clear dry finish with no residue.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Might be worth asking Eric (Planet HQ on here) if he can help get a better finish on the Alu parts you are talking about:thumb:

Go to the manufacturers section and you will find us


----------



## Motion (Sep 17, 2007)

wire brush drill insert brings aluminium up nice with some alu metal polish it looks like brand new. From my experience anyway..


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

I oughta try this too cause my Yaris' engine intake has the same corroding on it. 
I tried Meguiar's NXT All Metal Polish but even after an hour and a lot of elbow grease it didn't do a satisfying job.


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

Guys, as mentioned above, if you try and polish anodised aluminium using conventional methods it will not look good. I made such a hash of the cover of my Alfa that I eventually had it chrome plated:


----------

